

Small business banking - omarish

All-
 Who do you use for your small business banking purposes? Any recommendations/important features to watch out for?
 Thanks.
======
run4yourlives
Credit Unions are pretty good if I were to give my opinion. Mine has pretty
good deals like this:
[https://www.coastcapitalsavings.com/Business/Banking/Chequin...](https://www.coastcapitalsavings.com/Business/Banking/Chequing_Accounts/One_Small_Fee_Business_Account/)

I'm assuming most have similar services. (As an aside, you'll notice that
website is pretty damn good too, for a bank.)

